# Changes For Women's Bball



## RunninATrainW/Kobe (Feb 7, 2006)

What Would You Change About Women's Bball To Make It Better....what I Would Like To See Is The Rim Lowered To 9' Or 9.5' And The Court Shortened A Little...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL...i dont really have a problem with it


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

There's no reason to make anything easier for the women. It's no big deal that there's hardly any dunking with their game. That's just not part of it. 

If there were ever to be any change it would be to put the 3-point line at NBA range and they should do that in men's college basketball as well.


----------



## RunninATrainW/Kobe (Feb 7, 2006)

jworth said:


> There's no reason to make anything easier for the women. It's no big deal that there's hardly any dunking with their game. That's just not part of it.
> 
> If there were ever to be any change it would be to put the 3-point line at NBA range and they should do that in men's college basketball as well.



HAHA NBA 3 PT RANGE, IF YA GON DO THAT GIVE THEM 4 PT FOR A 3 POINTER


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Actually, Running, many of the woman players hit the three from behind the men's line already...and further. 

I liked what President Donna Orender said yesterday about the changes for this year, that the WNBA is professional basketball, not college basketball, and needs to do some things to separate the games from each other. The 24-second clock and four quarters instead of two periods, is a step in that direction.

I wish they had adopted the larger ball, but the international organization has gone with the smaller ball for women's basketball, so that won't be changing any time soon.

The court and basket heights are not an issue. The young women playing today have remarkably better skills than even ten years ago when the WNBA began. I heard the great Cheryl Miller even remark that her USC teams couldn't even stay on the floor with some of the college teams today. So, the women's game is moving in the right direction, imo.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Actually, Running, *many of the woman players hit the three from behind the men's line already...and further. *
> I liked what President Donna Orender said yesterday about the changes for this year, that the WNBA is professional basketball, not college basketball, and needs to do some things to separate the games from each other. The 24-second clock and four quarters instead of two periods, is a step in that direction.
> 
> I wish they had adopted the larger ball, but the international organization has gone with the smaller ball for women's basketball, so that won't be changing any time soon.
> ...


yep..Kristi Toliver did it LoL


----------

